# Dry spell is over!



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went to Sykes around 12 ish and started at the beginning of the bridge with fiddler crabs. It wasn't until 20 minutes later and 4 more pylons later straight down I sent the fiddler. Put the rod down to rest in the sun for couple minutes checked the rod and it was gone that was a good sign. Sent down my second crab and held the rod in hand while on my knees. The bite was so soft you couldn't feel it on the bottom so I kept the bait suspended bout 6 in to a foot or more and ended up catching a nice 18 inch sheepie which weighed in at 4.3 lbs. FWC did come on the bridge and asked to look at my catch and measure for data but I didn't know he was going to cut his head to take a sample. Lost a nice sheephead on a hookset. Last fish of the day a 6 in black sea bass. I will put a picture soon.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I hope my dry spell gets over pretty soon. :whistling:

Man, you catch some big ones.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Just in the right place at the right tide.


----------



## Reppin850 (Sep 27, 2013)

Congrats. Nice to hear. Hope to get out there again this weekend. Interesting that they took the head. Never heard about them doing that.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Reppin850 said:


> Congrats. Nice to hear. Hope to get out there again this weekend. Interesting that they took the head. Never heard about them doing that.


FWC fisheries people collect the Ear bones (otoliths) in the head,they are used to age fish. Annual rings laid down on the bone.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Heck, they can track migratory patterns of Blue Fin Tuna based on that ear bone. Apparently, the salt concentrate of the ocean or sea can be tracked by the otilith bone.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/12/1209_021209_TVFishEarBones.html

Jim


----------



## Reppin850 (Sep 27, 2013)

That was a good read. Very interesting. Thanks for posting the info.


----------

